# New to chickens



## Marti (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi - I'm in North Carolina and I've had the chickens about 2 weeks. We've had heavy rain the last 24 hours and I just checked on them. They are fine, but their pine shavings are damp in areas - is this ok?

Also, none of them are going to roost, at least that I can see. They are always on the floor. Is this normal for 7-8 week olds?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Marti. 

Why are the shavings damp? If you have leaks they will need to addressed because damp shavings can cause some nasties to grow and with the birds living so close to the ground it can end up being a problem for them.

Babies, they're still babies. But if you give them a low platform I'll bet they use it. They'll play on it for a bit, might use it at night or might not just yet. They seem to play follow the leader when they first discover them. 

What I built were small platforms using a couple pieces of 2X4s with a 1X4 attached to them to form a flat surface for them to sit on.


----------



## Marti (Dec 14, 2019)

robin416 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Marti.
> 
> Why are the shavings damp? If you have leaks they will need to addressed because damp shavings can cause some nasties to grow and with the birds living so close to the ground it can end up being a problem for them.
> 
> ...





robin416 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Marti.
> 
> Why are the shavings damp? If you have leaks they will need to addressed because damp shavings can cause some nasties to grow and with the birds living so close to the ground it can end up being a problem for them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response! No leaks, just heavy rain, and wind. Yesterday was beautiful so I was able to make sure the shavings had dried out and inspected all the girls. We've also added some exterior boards for protection from the elements and some additional roosts lower to the ground.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember those bumper guards that were in baby's cribs? 

I had water issues here with heavy rains, especially those wind driven. I had some very heavy duty plastic, I cleaned out the pen, laid a sheet of that plastic down and ran it up the sides about ten inches. Those side panels have been very helpful in keeping water from splashing up and getting the shavings wet on the inside. 

It's so much fun to watch them when they make discoveries that are fun to play with. Mine would jump up, play king or queen of the mountain and pretty much defy anyone else to try to share. Of course the others would say too bad, we're coming up there.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I realize I'm a little late on this discussion and Robin has (as usual) done an excellent job advising you. I'm just here to reiterate the roost thing, most of the time they don't roost at first, they find them fun to play on but to sleep? naaah! They will in time. I do have 2 chickens that absolutely will not roost no matter what but all of my other ones do and did after they discovered they are much better beds than toys.

You're doing great! Keep it up and ask any questions you have, we are here to help!


----------

